# Turned out cute



## holly99 (Dec 14, 2010)

I attempted to make the flowers as shown in Amanda's tutorial but my soap got too thick in the bottles. I decided to use it up the best I could while it would still squeeze out and this is what I got. I think they are so cute!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 14, 2010)

Those are adorable!!!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 14, 2010)

yes they are !!!! cute as He!!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 14, 2010)

These are really lovely :0)


----------



## krissy (Dec 14, 2010)

super cute!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2010)

Good idea! Those are cute. They look like rainbow colored chocolate chips.


----------



## Bean13 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes they turned out very cute.  You made a beautiful save.  Good job!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 14, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 14, 2010)

Ditto what Hazel said, Holly.


----------



## holly99 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I thought that it was a disaster but it was quite the opposite.  That would be an awesome way to make "chocolate" chips for a soap topping.


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 14, 2010)

very cute


----------



## tomara (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow..I love them..excellent job...Boo Boo's can be so great!!


----------



## jess_adams24 (Dec 14, 2010)

Really cute!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 15, 2010)

You've made great looking soap ... even if that wasn't the look you originally planned.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 15, 2010)

Mistakes help us learn!  However yours does not look like a mistake at all-your soaps are super cute!


----------



## Zhuliya (Dec 15, 2010)

great thinking, they look really cute!


----------



## holly99 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## ewenique (Dec 16, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute! Don't you love it when a "mistake" turns out so well!


----------



## Elly (Dec 17, 2010)

I love them, great job


----------



## peechee (Dec 17, 2010)

oh these are way way cute!


----------



## jarvan (Dec 21, 2010)

Holly, I need to talk to you about how you get such a creamy off-white soap. I really want mine that color. Is it ok if I ask you this in a PM?


----------



## holly99 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks! Sure Jarvan, shoot me a PM!


----------

